# co-parent



## Staffielover (May 9, 2012)

I've pretty much decided to go with a co-parent rather than a donor.  I've spoken to a few possibles, one is giving me a good gut feeling although it's fairly early days.  It's always been at the back of my mind, and possibly it shouldn't but it's the world we live in; how do I bring up that I want to make sure he's not a paedophile?  

We all know they are very good at gaining trust and I would just want to make sure that I'm not handing my child over to a pervert. Has anyone else come across this??  What are your thoughts?

Many thanks,
Mel.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Staffie,

If you look at the single ladies thread, there are women on there who are co-parenting or going to be.  You should be able to get more support.

Good luck.

X


----------



## Staffielover (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Staceysm, will do that. xx


----------

